# Pregnant Cat and Delivery Question please!



## Brooky_66

We rescued a pregnant cat a week ago from going to the pound. Well she is due any day. Yesterday she released her mucus plug around 4:00p.m. She has not had them yet. It hasnt been 24 hrs yet, when should we expect kittens? She is eating drinking going to the bathroom fine. Sleeping. Kittens are moving like crazy!! She is sleeping strechted out instead of curled up.​ 

So my questions:​ 
How long after the mucus plug should we expect kittens?
When should i be concerned about the kittens not coming?
Are cats ok delivering by themselves or are they like most dogs and need help?​ 

Also this is her second litter they told me that she had another one 6 months ago but they all died because she was outside in the cold. Really sad=(​ 

Thanks for the help!!​ 
Brenna's Mom​


----------



## catloverami

Any time now. Since she's had a successful litter previously, it's likely everything will go well with this one. However, do _be prepared_ to take her to the vet in case her labour stops (uterine inertia) or some other problem. She should deliver all kitties pretty much within 4 hrs. Hope everything goes tickety boom. Good luck!


----------



## ZoeH

Wow! Good luck with this.

Btw, standard black left-aligned text, as boring as it may be, is a lot more accessible to more readers. Variations might look good on your monitor, yet very different on others. I didn't get past your first couple of lines.


----------



## Brooky_66

Thank you. I came home early from work. Still no kittens. She doesnt seem to be in any pain just sleeping. Babies still moving. Should i be concerned if she doesnt have them by tonight? And she is still eating. Loves her food lol!

and sorry about the text =)


----------



## catloverami

I wouldn't be concerned. Just sit tight. Has she shown nesting behaviour yet by looking for a place to have her babies? If she hasn't had the kittens before your bedtime, set up a box in small room (not a laundry room where she could get wedged behind a washer/dryer) with shredded newspaper in it on top of several newspaper sections. Cut out part of the box as an entranceway, so she doesn't have to jump in and out of it.


----------



## Brooky_66

a few days ago and today she had some nexting behavior. She Loves our room and just walks around and sleeps. she has her little box food water and nest box in our big walk in closet where we can confine her when we leave. when should i get concerned about her not having them? 

First time i have dont this sorry for all the questions.
We rescued her from a lady who was going to take her to the pound =(


----------



## catloverami

Hard to say when her due date is since you don't know the date of her mating, and even then there is a variation of a week. I don't think you need to panic yet, but should have her kitties in a couple of days at max I would think.


----------



## Brooky_66

update on brenna:

She has been sleeping in the same spot for hours now (on my dresser.) i have blocked it off so she cant get up there but insist on being there so i am just going to let her lay where she wants if she is comfy there! also she hasnt eaten much at all today=/ she has been eating like crazy for the past week until today. Is that normal? She is going to the bathroom still. Could she be getting closer. Maybe tonight?


Thanks for the help! i have never done this before!


Brenna's Mom


----------



## catloverami

This is quite common for a female to slacken off her eating before kittening, so shouldn't be too much longer to wait, my guess is less then 24 hrs.


----------



## Brooky_66

Update:

Still sleeping and eating on and off.. Nothing new really. Her are some pictures of miss Brenna. She is much bigger then the picture make her seem

Click pictures to make larger
Brenna<3

The night i got her about a week ago.

this was taken tonight.. i beleive she has doubled in size


----------



## CatnipCats

What a gorgeous girl! 

In case it might help, I happened to take a belly picture of my Siamese a few hours before she went into labor with 4 kittens. I recall reading something about the fur seeming to open up around their nipples when they're close. It's very obvious in this photo.


----------



## Brooky_66

Thanks that does help alot. in the second photo it seems her hair does that. and starting last night the kittens have slowed down. Little babies are still moving but not as much. Poor girl has to be so uncomfortable with all this babies in there! We are all betting on how many she is going to have! lol she had 8 last time they told me!


----------



## mimitabby

atback
your cat might have several more days to go. She doesn't look miserable enough to me.


----------



## catloverami

If she's near term, doesn't look like too large a litter, maybe 4. Near labor she may notice her eyes dilated, restlessness, and if she starts to pant labor follows shortly. It's hard waiting, that's for sure, and 6 mos. is a short time to be kittening again, and no way of knowing what kind of nutrition she had during her pregnancy. She should be fed kitten food if you're not already doing so. Since she's had a previous litter, am sure she'll know what to do, and brown torbies usually make excellent momacats. She's gorgeous! 

Was that really a "mucous plug" or a slight discharge? And any discharge now? It's possible she has some more days to go. At least you know she's got live kittens by seeing their activity.


----------



## Brooky_66

hi thanks everyone. she is on kitten food. i started right away when i got her.kittens were moving like crazy but slowing down. She is much bigger then the pictures make her seem. im pretty psitive it was her mucus plug from what i have heard. but no more discharge.


----------

